
Jaiku Founder: “We’re Not Dying, We’re Morphing” - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/17/jaiku-founder-were-not-dying-were-morphing/
======
fallentimes
Such business speak bullshit.

 _We're not firing people we're right-sizing._

 _The business synergies will drive us forward._

 _He's not homeless; he's an outdoors men._

Please.

------
barryfandango
I think morphing into a dead person still counts as dying.

------
tlrobinson
Like we really need a zillion little Jaikus/Twitters. The value of Twitter is
your connections to people.

Now, if it were a distributed / decentralized type thing like XMPP or
something, that would be interesting.

------
charlesju
I met Jyri while volunteering at a tech conference last year. He is one of the
most genuine and compassionate people that I have met in my journey to become
a successful entrepreneur. I wish him the best of luck, and I know he's doing
great things at Google.

And as for Jaiku. I think this is the perfect example of why Google is f-ing
awesome. They're giving away code that basically details how to build an
incredibly elaborate project for free. This knowledge can help thousands of
programmers get started programming and that's really just ultimately better
for all of us.

Kudos Jyri and Google. Kudos.

------
PieSquared
Wait, Google Video is being discontinued? Google Video? Wow, I thought that
was here to stay.

------
volida
sorry, you are "dead" already. Actually you were "dead" from the moment you
went to Google.

